# Lost Horizon (symphonic poem)



## lminiero (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi all,

yesterday I've finished working on something I had been hammering on for a few months. It's another attempt to write a symphonic poem in late romantic style, and is inspired by "Lost Horizon", a novel by James Hilton that I've always loved.


__
https://soundcloud.com/lminiero%2Flost-horizon

Even though I conceived it as a classical work, musically it was inspired by some soundtracks too, namely the soundtrack for "Outcast" (a videogame that had a very beautiful orchestral score), and the one for "7 years in Tibet" by John Williams (since the "setting", the Himalayas, was similar). Other considerable influences where the 1st symphony by Tchaikovsky (mostly for some texture choices) and the Antar symphony by Rimsky-Korsakov (for its harmonic choices). I also studied the score for Holst's "Neptune" from The Planets, mostly to understand better how to use harp and celesta for atmospheric purposes (which Holst does magistrally in that piece, and not only there).

I hope you'll enjoy this, and wish you all some happy holidays!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I enjoyed what I sampled of that


----------



## lminiero (Feb 12, 2020)

david johnson said:


> I enjoyed what I sampled of that


Thanks David! And full of samples it is, since I doubt an orchestra will ever play this :lol:


----------

